# Hops: Pellets And Flowers



## MAH (21/6/04)

Normally I use hops pellets and from experience I know how much to add for flavour/aroma in my standard ales etc. I've purchased some Tasmanian Goldings flowers and will use them exclusively for an Ordinary Bitter.

When making a 20ltr batch and using Goldings pellets I usually add 10gms @ 30mins, 15gms @15mins and 20gms @ 5mins. This gives me a fairly nice hop flavour. 

When using the Tas Golding flowers should I cut back on these quantities? Will the flowers give more flavour by weight?

I know that it depends on a lot of things such as how old the pellets vs flowers are, how they have been stored, etc. So just for the sake of the thread let's assume the pellets and flowers have been stored identically etc. 

Do flowers give more flavour than pellets?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Darren (21/6/04)

MAH said:


> Normally I use hops pellets and from experience I know how much to add for flavour/aroma in my standard ales etc. I've purchased some Tasmanian Goldings flowers and will use them exclusively for an Ordinary Bitter.
> 
> When making a 20ltr batch and using Goldings pellets I usually add 10gms @ 30mins, 15gms @15mins and 20gms @ 5mins. This gives me a fairly nice hop flavour.
> 
> ...


 Hey Mark,
Have never really compared flowers/pellets on same day/same beer brew. I suspect there is no difference unless one is fresher than the other.
Pellets give better utilisation because they are crushed and have a greater surface area. One thing I do know is that flowers "steal" heaps of your wort and have a bad habit of clogging up pumps/hoses.
Flowers seem to catch more break material though!
DM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/6/04)

Mark, I used the Tassie Goldings Flowers in an OB I brewed for the Mash Paddle.
They do have a different flavour component than the Goldings pellets. I can taste a bit of spiceness not normally associated with the pellets. The benefit is in the aroma however IMO. Don't be frightened to use a heap at flame out, you won't be dissapointed.
As Darren says, you will have to use a bit more due to lower utilization for bitterness. IIRC I think flowers give 20%.

Good luck and if you want a sample give me a hoy!

C&B
TDA


----------

